# Veto Tech Xl



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I have the XL. I will never buy another bag other than veto.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kellyetheredge said:


> Bout to buy one of these bags. Still trying to have the ultimate one carry bag. Have to balance install and troubleshooting tools. Gonna be interesting.


In time I'm sure you can build up 2 sets. It's spendy but you find deals in time. I have a lot of duplicate items that I keep in multiple places.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

IMO the words "carry bag" and "veto xl" don't belong in the same sentence unless that sentence also contains the words "as little as possible".  

Even the LC is a heavy mofo when loaded to the hilt... 

Not sure your situation but just food for thought. These bags hold a lot of tools, people tend to underestimate how heavy they get.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Ikr..right now i have an install bag and a trouble shooting bag...both can be carried at same time...gonna try and do the infamous "one bag fits all"....we will see.


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

Kellyetheredge said:


> Ikr..right now i have an install bag and a trouble shooting bag...both can be carried at same time...gonna try and do the infamous "one bag fits all"....we will see.


You can carry one bag in each hand and balance or you can carry one bag and lean awkwardly sideways. Consider your back!


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Lol..you are right. Time to use my apprentices back. Lol. Unlike some people..i do appreciate my helpers..apprentice...and always carry..put up..my own tools. But back on track..im gonna give the veto a try...pack smartly.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

The bag in my pictures is 65 pounds loaded however, when I'm troubleshooting on a roof or far from my truck,i have everything I need


----------



## quick_2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Got a veto tech-xl a couple weeks ago. So far its been great, although im adjusting to where everything is. 

The bag is heavy, BUT, compared to my husky square open top bag, it is a dream to carry by the shoulder strap. I carry a few extra things in it than i did before because of the extra space, and i really dont mind carrying by the shoulder strap. Even with the added weight.

Carrying by the handle is heavy though. I think its worth it, you probably will too.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Just picked it up today..gonna transfer my stuff over in the am...good looking bag. 😆


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Just brought it in...fiancee.."Nice...who paid for it? "..lol


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kellyetheredge said:


> Just brought it in...fiancee.."Nice...who paid for it? "..lol


Tell her it was a raffle win from ET.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Lol..told her i found it..no..company was good enough to buy it for me. Border States had it for 175.00. That was cheaper than Amazon.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Buy a veto bag..get the mb bag free...good deal...still hadnt transferred tools yet...will wait till weekend.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I demand you do it right now.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Lol...too damn tired...100 degree days..plus i wanna take my time..lol


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Gross! I don't envy you. I try very hard to work mostly indoors and air controlled.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Lol..inside plant industrial electrician for 20 yrs..heavy control..plc...robots..servos..all at 71 degrees...first time "construction electrician "...might bitch sometimes but i enjoy it...especially no shift work.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kellyetheredge said:


> Lol..inside plant industrial electrician for 20 yrs..heavy control..plc...robots..servos..all at 71 degrees...first time "construction electrician "...might bitch sometimes but i enjoy it...especially no shift work.


I am a sissy compared to you. :thumbup:


....or maybe just in general


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Lol..man..plant life will spoil you...did me.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kellyetheredge said:


> Lol..man..plant life will spoil you...did me.


Home owners that offer pastries and cocktails spoil me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

KennyW said:


> IMO the words "carry bag" and "veto xl" don't belong in the same sentence unless that sentence also contains the words "as little as possible".
> 
> Even the LC is a heavy mofo when loaded to the hilt...
> 
> Not sure your situation but just food for thought. These bags hold a lot of tools, people tend to underestimate how heavy they get.


I have an LC for service / troubleshooting that isn't super heavy. I use an XL for installs so it is riding on a handtruck or similar transportation device, not being hoofed by hand (it weighs more than some helpers I've had).


----------

